# Can anyone interpret this for me?



## nostar (Jun 22, 2003)

> rgraser 2/15/01: FCC Letter - Date of Letter February 15, 2001 From: Chief, Television Branch, Video Services Division, Mass Media Bureau To: Diversified Broadcasting, Inc. In Reference: BPCDT-19991101AGS, WCJB-DT, Channel 16, Gainesville, FL. Facility. Id 16993 Summary of Letter: We have completed our technical review of your application and conclude that the application cannot be granted because it would cause interference to an authorized broadcast facility. Accordingly, you must within 30 days of the date of this letter, amend your application so that it will meet with the criteria specified in Section 73.623 ©(2) of the Commission's Rules.
> 3/4/2002 - Request for waiver of DTV Construction deadline. 7/9/2003 - PETITION FOR RECONSIDERATION


This is a message on the FCC web site. Does this mean what I think it means? (a long wait for this station to go digital)


----------



## Mike123abc (Jul 19, 2002)

You will have to look for the application... But, it sounds like they wanted to change channel numbers on the DTV station or wanted more power and were denied because it would interfere with some other station with the same channel number.


----------

